# GM Recall #: N151645630



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Has anyone had this recall done (replace the NOx position 1 sensor and reprogram the engine control module with a modified calibration, and initiate a Diesel Particulate Filter cleaning cycle)? if so, how's the car running?


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

mkohan said:


> Has anyone had this recall done (replace the NOx position 1 sensor and reprogram the engine control module with a modified calibration, and initiate a Diesel Particulate Filter cleaning cycle)? if so, how's the car running?


Basically my car exhibited the symptoms @ 61K miles but before this recall. Since the problems developed after the first recall was recalled by the second recall with no recall left in place at the time, I paid out of pocket. Seems I should be asking to be reimbursed under this new recall.

The car has has been running fine for the last 2K miles, no codes.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I had the recall completed at 12/16 @21k miles, now at 32k miles and no changes other than regens are now 800-950 miles on average. No issues prior or after recall, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> Basically my car exhibited the symptoms @ 61K miles but before this recall. Since the problems developed after the first recall was recalled by the second recall with no recall left in place at the time, I paid out of pocket. Seems I should be asking to be reimbursed under this new recall.
> 
> The car has has been running fine for the last 2K miles, no codes.


Usually they send out a letter for things like this like with the water pumps on 1.4 gas to submit for reimbursement if you can find the receipts. I would hope they step in and help keep their customers in their cars and brand at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Most likely going to have this recall performed on Tuesday. Bringing my car in to the dealer to get the broken turn signal reflector in the headlight housing fixed. 

Right now my vehicle is going through regens every 160 miles so hopefully this will fix that! Will report back.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

call me kelly said:


> Most likely going to have this recall performed on Tuesday. Bringing my car in to the dealer to get the broken turn signal reflector in the headlight housing fixed.
> 
> Right now my vehicle is going through regens every 160 miles so hopefully this will fix that! Will report back.


Over my first 47,000 miles I had 90 regens or about every 550 miles. over the last 1000 miles I had six regen (about every 166 miles). Seriously considering the recall. Let us know how your goes


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Had it done with no ill effects.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I had the original done with no ill effects and had the updated recall done on Friday. Just put about 1400 miles on it with no issues on a road trip this weekend.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Scheduled mine for next week.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Have had 2 so I guess it was done, I deleted because they wanted me to pay for the 3rd. FWIW, I never saw the code the dealer claimed, the car went to the shop for the 4th O2 sensor and I was told it also needed a NOX sensor when it got there and I would be paying the bill.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Had both done. Latest one today. No ill effects from the first one and don't expect any from this one. I'll report back later on it


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Had both done. Latest one today. No ill effects from the first one and don't expect any from this one. I'll report back later on it


Let us know if you are getting increase RGN frequencies now post- recall. I started at 0 STM and after 40 miles it is at now 14 STM (Total Soot Mass) according to my ScanGuage II.


----------



## gammey4 (Oct 16, 2016)

call me kelly said:


> Most likely going to have this recall performed on Tuesday. Bringing my car in to the dealer to get the broken turn signal reflector in the headlight housing fixed.
> 
> Right now my vehicle is going through regens every 160 miles so hopefully this will fix that! Will report back.


Ha I just had the same thing done, only drivers side headlight.


----------



## philsky1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Had it done yesterday. Drove 50 miles and CEL came back on. Going back to dealer.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I bought a used CTD with 63K miles...Is there a website where I can type in my VIN to find out what recalls/updates have been done? Or is my only option to stop by a dealership and run the VIN?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> I bought a used CTD with 63K miles...Is there a website where I can type in my VIN to find out what recalls/updates have been done? Or is my only option to stop by a dealership and run the VIN?



https://my.gm.com/recalls


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

IF you set up an account and log in, it will tell you about the extended warranties that have been issued as well (negative battery cable, def heater, etc.).


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine goes in after work Tuesday. Guess all my new best mileage records I just set will go away.


Hers has been replaced under the first one. I'll have them check its VIN while I'm there to see if it needs to be done again. While I'm thinking about it. Hers got the DEF tank MIL at about 26k miles. The replacement was covered under the program notice.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cruzator said:


> IF you set up an account and log in, it will tell you about the extended warranties that have been issued as well (negative battery cable, def heater, etc.).


Thanks Cruzator, very cool!! 

Set up an account, looks like GM Recall N151645630 hasn't been done yet on my car. Not having any issues (yet) so probably will wait till I get a CEL. Any foreseeable problem with waiting?

Also noticed the extended warranties (up to 120K miles) but they don't show details, just numbers. I'll do a forum search on the numbers and probably find everything here on CruzeTalk.

Thanks again, excellent info!!


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Glad to help. This Forum is full of great information and has helped me many times. A lot of smart people on here! I was thinking somewhere they told what all those numbers where for the extended coverage, but I couldn't find the discription either.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Rivergoer, as far as waiting to get the recall done, that's totally up to you. I'm waiting on mine for a while, as I haven't had any issues with it yet. Since they are supposed to do a manual regeneration, I thought I would wait until it close to being due for an oil change, and then get the recall done, so I can change th oil after it is done.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I took mine in for a CEL P2453. They did the recall and the flash also a manual regen. When I picked up the car my Scangage said STM 3. I drove about 1 mile and it started a regen. The car started to buck and the CEL came back on. The service department was closed so I continued to drive. The STM went to zero but did not stop the regen (exhaust temp 1100) I kept driving until the regen stopped after 37 miles at STM 0 it finally stopped. Last night I took it out again and the STM stayed at 0 for 33 miles before going to STM 1. Very strange! I am going to wait a few days before taking it back to the dealer. The CEL will probably go off soon.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Barefeet said:


> I took mine in for a CEL P2453. They did the recall and the flash also a manual regen. When I picked up the car my Scangage said STM 3. I drove about 1 mile and it started a regen. The car started to buck and the CEL came back on. The service department was closed so I continued to drive. The STM went to zero but did not stop the regen (exhaust temp 1100) I kept driving until the regen stopped after 37 miles at STM 0 it finally stopped. Last night I took it out again and the STM stayed at 0 for 33 miles before going to STM 1. Very strange! I am going to wait a few days before taking it back to the dealer. The CEL will probably go off soon.


Odd, I'm not sure how to read scangauge or what exactly STM means but seems like if they did a manual regen all numbers would reset to zero. Also why did the car immediately go back to regen after a mile? Doesn't sound right, but I'm not an expert, just curious...


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Odd, I'm not sure how to read scangauge or what exactly STM means but seems like if they did a manual regen all numbers would reset to zero. Also why did the car immediately go back to regen after a mile? Doesn't sound right, but I'm not an expert, just curious...


STM is the soot mass in the filter measured in grams. Normally the STM is 2 or 3 after an regen and goes up to about 22 before starting a regen. I have never seen it at 0 and have no idea why it started regenerating when I picked up the car. I'll drive it awhile and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

mkohan said:


> Over my first 47,000 miles I had 90 regens or about every 550 miles. over the last 1000 miles I had six regen (about every 166 miles). Seriously considering the recall. Let us know how your goes


Just a follow up to the recall and the regens. Had the recall done and then did a lot of traveling over the week. First regen after the recall was at 300miles then another at 360miles. Fuel economy is slightly better since the recall getting 42.8mpg. Hopefully the interval between regens continues to climb.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Had the recall work done last week. Since then, I have driven it about 300 miles. No problems so far.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Took mine in today for the recall of the original recall. 

I had no issues after the 1st recall work was done.


----------

